# Do you like cold green beans?



## MostlyWater (Sep 1, 2008)

I saw a recipe for Oriental Green Beans and though I'd make it, then I saw a similar recipe, but served cold, not hot.

What do you think?


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

MW, I don't know what your recipe is, but I've had a similar style cold. Yum. All other recipies, hot. Raw - the best!


----------



## sattie (Sep 1, 2008)

Cold, hot, raw... I love them all!


----------



## redkitty (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm currently eating cold green beans with portabello mushrooms and roasted red peppers!  Soooo tasty!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 3, 2008)

Sure strange you bring this up!  I just started serving cold string beans to my dogs.  They love them and vet said most veggies are good for them.  They have no complaints.


----------



## blissful (Sep 8, 2008)

cooked green beans with a little onion and a vinegar and oil dressing, cold, yum.

we had some fresh cooked green beans out of the garden the other night, they were heavenly.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 8, 2008)

sure!
I make a pasta salad w/ pesto, grilled chicken, green beans and cherry tomato. 
yum!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 8, 2008)

Another green bean fan here.  For cold eating enjoyment, I do like them best just crisp-tender, then tossed with a nice vinegarette-type dressing, alone or part of a nice Salad Nicoise.  They're also nice dressed with a little Amish sweet-sour dressing as well.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm kicking myself for not growing them again this year.  I love them right off the vine.

MostlyWater, if you blanch the beans first then immediately put them into an ice water bath they will stay bright green and al dente.


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 8, 2008)

My brother has to feed his dog Green beans.  The dog is nuts for them. 

As for me, they work great in 3 bean salad..  Green beans, wax beans, red beans...  tasty.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 8, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> My brother has to feed his dog Green beans.  The dog is nuts for them.
> 
> As for me, they work great in 3 bean salad..  Green beans, wax beans, red beans...  tasty.



There are times where I think the dogs know better than people.  When someone leaves few on plate I just give them to the dogs.  They are wild about them too.  Dogs know what is good.  Question people at times.  If it hasn't got butter or seasoning don't want to eat them.  Go figure!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 8, 2008)

I love green beans, hot, cold or in between!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 8, 2008)

We love them hot with garlic,bacon and butter, or cold with a vinaigrete and par boiled  tiny Yukon golds salt and pepper..Another favorite battered with a tempura batter and then deep fried...
kadesma


----------



## luvs (Sep 8, 2008)

i'll snack on them cold with hollandaise fer a dip.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 8, 2008)

Love 'em cold!


----------



## Aria (Sep 8, 2008)

*Pole Green Beans Hot then Cold*

My friend who travels to Italy yearly....gave me some Pole Beans.  SEEDS.  They grow on poles or fence (like jack in the bean stalk).  They are beautiful in the flower garden.

Boil just a little water, add the green beans...cook 7 minutes.  Drain, add EVOO, garlic and eat warm.     When they are cool...add wine vinegar, garlic and EVOO. YUMM.  Will try and post a photo of them growing in the garden, around a bird house.


----------



## Aria (Sep 9, 2008)

*Pole Green Beans Hot and Cold*

This are the Pole Beans growing in my garden


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 13, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> I saw a recipe for Oriental Green Beans and though I'd make it, then I saw a similar recipe, but served cold, not hot.
> 
> What do you think?


 
I think the question really is what do *you* think? Since you didn't post a recipe, or a link to any, it's hard to tell what else besides the beans is involved. For example: if the dish calls for bacon drippings, I would prefer to eat the dish warm/hot; if the dish used ham or salt pork, I could enjoy it cold.


----------

